# Change Drum to Disc Brakes



## bluedolphine (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey recently start to modify my 1999 altima GLE and wanted to swap out my old drum brakes in the rear to brembo slotted disc brakes. Any one know where to get the parts or what i need to do . I have have been goggling for the last week to avail.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

You will need the knuckle from 98-01 altima that Has rear disk brakes. 
You can go to a local junkyard to get them. You will also need the caliper bracket/holder. You will need a hand/emergency cable also. Those things you can obtain from a local junkyard.

Now the following parts i will recomend buying new, caliper(2) rotors(2) Pads, and two brake lines there like 12$ a piece u simple remove the old drum brake line and install the new caliper line. 

The knuckles and calipers bracket should be under 100$ from the junkyard the rest depends on the brand you buy.

Oooooor you can do the five lug conversion like i did on my 95 altima.:banana:


----------

